# Manns 50+



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever caught wahoo or anything for that matter on a manns 50+ lure?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

don't pull crank baits..... thats for bass fisherman!!


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Caught plenty of kings and aj on stretch 25 and 30 + so if the fish are that deep they should work.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

the only time id even try those would be when we have a layer of $hit water on top of the blue..... kind of like right now- im sure there is a 20-30 foot layer of brown, then its clears up- so who knows they might work.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ive caught wahoo on stretch 30 and we have a 50 that my dad found washed up and its got some BEASTLY teeth marks on it...i just need to get some cable to rig it.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

a Stretch 30 puts the hurt on a 50W, what will a Stretch 50 do? You'll have to cleat it off the boat, huh?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Would you explain to me how a stretch 30 puts the hurt on a 50w???????

George


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Drag Pressure I'm assuming he's referring to.



Stretch 30s are great for Wahoo as well as big Mahi, I'm not sure why people arent fond of them.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

xyzzy----lotsa fish have been caught on em worldwide on 30's and 50's.....can't know what the problem is........unlesshe's pullin em too fast....then they aren't gonna run right!!!!! not gonna hurt the reels......

George


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Agreed on the drag pressure pulling 30's at any "normal" offshore speed, expecially if you have to troll into the current at all. Pulled Stretch 30's on Shiumano 50W's and often times the drags would slip at times even when locked down pretty tight. had great luck with the pink 30's, but no way in heck I would try pulling a Stretch 50 unless I have a Penn 120W, but then, what's the point! Spend the money on an Illander or Marauder and be safe with something that works without un-needed pressure on the drag.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

if a 30 is puttin a hurtin on a 50w you have to be pulling it WAY too fast or i dont even know because when we pull a stretch 30 too fast on a 6/0 it starts to pop out of the water but dosent pull any drag and its not near locked down...i would be fine pulling a stretch 50+ on a 6/0 just not very fast.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

how fast do you pull the 30's to have them running correctly?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ltsheets (4/20/2009)*how fast do you pull the 30's to have them running correctly?



5 to 6 knots


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

> *ateupwitit (4/10/2009)*a Stretch 30 puts the hurt on a 50W, what will a Stretch 50 do? You'll have to cleat it off the boat, huh?


For those of you that have never heard of sarcasm, that was it. I was referring to the bow the rod has while pulling 30s and the fact that it requires a stout rod and a reel with good drag pressure. We didn't have any trouble pulling them around 5-7knots.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two 50's that I have pulled a dozen or so times, with no luck. They now adorn on my bar as a ornament.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a blue and white 50 that we have pulled from time to time. First off, it looks good, but that is it. Second, the thing will destroy rods (from vibration alone), not to mention if it needs to be cleared it takes for f-ing ever. Once it gets near the boat that thing will pop way out of the water, everyone hits the deck. I hate it and if anyone wants to try it I will let it go for under half the shelf price. Unless your going to slow troll live bait there really is not point to running something that deep.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hear ya on that, once a any 40+ft. diving bait is free from the water while moving forward-LOOK OUT!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

the strecth 50's are a beast. And yes, there is a lot of tension on the 80w. A 50w wont hold it. Now, when I did tinker with them a couple of years ago, they caught fish, but you have to slow way down and have big tackle to hold them

wes


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (5/7/2009)*the strecth 50's are a beast. And yes, there is a lot of tension on the 80w. A 50w wont hold it. Now, when I did tinker with them a couple of years ago, they caught fish, but you have to slow way down and have big tackle to hold them
> 
> wes


WELL HOLY SHIT! look who popped back up from under the strains of being whipped?!?!?!?!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

CASPR,

You better not let that beautiful new bride of yours find out you're surfing the fishing forum on your honey moon....now that I think of it......why are you surfing the fishing forum on your honeymoon...??


----------

